# Pilot Flame Shape Issue



## bhaubold (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello,
First time user here. Thanks for letting me share my problem. The gas fireplace is a Majestic 43BDVR. House was built in 1999 and has worked well for the last five years that we have lived here. Two weekends ago, it ran fine for several hours. Went to use it last weekend, and would not light. 

First, this fireplace does not have a standing pilot light. It is lit with an Ignitor, which lights the pilot, and the burners. So, I took a look and found that the pilot would light and then go out. I could tell the pilot was not engulfing the thermocouple with flame as the manual said it should. The manual shows an example of a proper flame from the pilot. It shows the flame being more of a horizontal shape. The pilot has four sides which are 90 degrees from each other where the flame originates. The problem is the flame tends to shape upward, father then horizontal. When I turn the pilot adjustment up, it does function normally but, the flame is too high in my opinion. It seems that the flame somehow needs to flatten out to hit the thermocouple. I removed the pilot burner and the tube that feed it. Cleaned them both and reinstalled. No change in function.

Thanks for reading my thread. Any comments are certainly apreciated.

Bob


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 30, 2009)

I couldn't find a manual for this unit, so I can't specifically 
make any recommendations to resolve your issues.
A couple of questions, though...
Does your pilot system have a thermopile?
If so what is the millivolt reading at the terminal
block on the gas valve? 
You may have to have a helper to take this reading unless
you have alligator clips to attach to both the meter & the terminal block.
What is the mv reading when you crank it up?
When you say they pilot flames look too big, how big are they?
Normal pilot flames for gas units can be 1" - 1-1/2" long...
When the pilot flames turn up, are they yellow at the tips?
Generally, that's a sign of an LP system with an NG pilot spud (orifice)...


----------



## bhaubold (Dec 31, 2009)

Daksy,

This unit does not have a thermopile. Where the pilot orifice is, there is just the thermocouple, and the igniter. There is a blank spot where the thermopile could go. The pilot flame is about 3 inches high in order to engulf the tip of the thermocouple. If I turn it down, to where I think it should be, it doesn't touch the thermocouple and the flame goes out. The pilot is pretty much all yellow as compared to the main burner which is blue.

Thanks for your reply,

Bob


----------



## bhaubold (Dec 31, 2009)

The more I think about this problem, the more I thik the gas line may be clogged or restricted. Could this be possible? If there were more pressure, the pilot flame would be more horizontal and less vertical or lazy. The reason I'm thinking this could be an issue is the main burner seems low also. When we turn the adjustment up to the high position, it doesn't seem that high. Is it possible the gas line feeding the fireplace is restricted? It is at an end of the line about 35 feet from the previous appliance.

Thanks for your help,

Bob


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 31, 2009)

The best way to test that theory is to pressure test the gas at the ports on the gas valve
There should be two brass screws recessed into the valve body & labeled "in" & "out".
You'll need a basic manometer with the correct fitting for the ports in order to perform the test.
The regulator on the valve should be labeled with the required in/out pressures...
PM me if you get the manometer & need further instructions...
HTH


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 31, 2009)

Lazy pilot flame. #1 cause would be dirty pilot head. Usually the air mixer for the pilot is clogged with crap. I take the supply line, orifice, and thermocouple / pile out and then blow into it as hard as I can, usually cleans them up. Check the orifice as well, they can get crud buildup on them also.


----------

